# Paddle Holster



## Jiu-jitsu fighter

I will admit that I didnt ever pay these any attention until my wife was watching NCIS the other night. I would see the reach up slide their holsters on and off. Then it got me thinking wow when I have to leave my gun in the truck or if I need to sit down and get comfortable I could slide it out and put it in the seat.

Now my thing is, The only paddle holsters I have seen locally are the blackhawk with the finger release. Do you think these would print alot or what. I bought a fobus polymer holster for my glock 30sf and it hung off my side quite a bit. I know they make leather paddle holsters but I wasnt sure how far it stuck out from the body.


----------



## VAMarine

Blackhawk does make holsters without the lock, but paddles in general will stick out more and I've seen more than one come up with the gun as it's being drawn. If you go the paddle route, you need to make sure that they have really good grab on the belt. As I've said in other posts, I'd rather have a snap/on off OWB than a paddle for the added benefit of having a more secure hold on the belt.



VAMarine said:


> I'd suggest getting a snap on/off OWB. You get the ease of the paddle but the added security of a belt holster.
> 
> Some good examples are:
> 
> Galco M7X Matrix
> UBG Regulator


----------



## cougartex

To me a belt holster is more secure than a paddle holster. The paddles holster prints more than a belt holster for me.
:smt082


----------



## Bisley

VAMarine said:


> ...but paddles in general will stick out more and I've seen more than one come up with the gun as it's being drawn.


In the case of the Serpa, yes it is hard to conceal, but I seriously doubt it's gonna come up out of the waistband with the draw. It has a couple of gripper thingies that make it almost impossible to take the holster off without de-pants-ing.

I took the dremel tool to mine and cut them off, because they completely nullified the 'convenience factor' that is supposed to be the reason for having a paddle holster.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

A properly designed and well-made paddle holster, _properly broken-in_, will not come up with the gun when you present.
Plastic paddle holsters do stick out too much, as a general rule. Well-made leather ones don't stick out too much, as a general rule.
When I wear a belt-size pistol, I almost always wear it in a paddle holster. The holster, made by Bob Mernickle, never comes off until I want it to.
However, to remove a paddle holster, one almost always must be standing up. Some models also require you to undo your belt temporarily. Those two facts may militate against a paddle holster for your needs.

If you remove holster-and-pistol as a unit, to lay the rig on your truck's seat, you will have made a quick emergency presentation almost impossible.
You will need two hands, both fully involved, to get the gun out of the holster and into action. That's not a good idea.

A better way would be to have a special truck holster, attached to the inside of the vehicle within easy, one-hand reach. As you enter the truck, you remove your pistol from your belt holster and place it into the truck holster.
_When you exit the truck, you must remember to take the gun with you!_ No exceptions. Ever.


----------



## dondavis3

+1 what Steve M1911A1 said.

I use a Blackhawk Serpa paddle holster and if properly installed it will not come up with a draw of your gun.

I have to unbuckle my belt and pants to take it off because of the 3 grippers that attach it to my pants/ belt. 

That's exactly what I want it to do.

My local police department uses them and they like both the Blackhawk and the Safariland hlsters.

Both of these brands have finger "button" releases.

:smt1099


----------

